# Swift Sat Nav/Reversing Screen



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me when Swift stopped supplying the Sat Nav/Reversing camera screen.....and would a new van supplied now with that fitted be a 2008 or 2009 model? 
Many Thanx Gaz


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mrgaz,

We stopped fitting Sat Nav units, as standard, for the 2010 season, but all vehicles are fitted with a reverse camera (including a 2010 MH). They will have either a LCD rear view mirror or a Sat Nav capable of displaying the image.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

MrGaz said:


> Can anyone tell me when Swift stopped supplying the Sat Nav/Reversing camera screen.....and would a new van supplied now with that fitted be a 2008 or 2009 model?
> Many Thanx Gaz


Hi Mrgaz we got a 2010 voyager 685fb picked him up in dec he has a lcd reversing camera with mirror image great for towing the car as stays on if you want,but no sat nav use my tom tom,the lcd is of a good size and very clear,cheers Matt


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

We also had a 2010 model in September. Came with Reverse Camera Mirror and a seperate Tom Tom for Sat Nav.


Anita


----------

